

Hello World Quiz - toothbrush
http://helloworldquiz.com

======
snake117
This is a great little game. I had no idea that Nemerle was a language and I
completely lost it when I saw "H" from HQ9+. Who knew there was a language out
there with only 4 commands?

------
toothbrush
I got 1700, then 3100, then 4000. Now i really need to get back to work ;)

